# Word of the Day: Maslin



## Capt Lightning (Aug 23, 2020)

Maslin - a mixture of materials - possibly from old German for Brass.  More often refers to a mixture of grains such as rye, wheat etc.  In UK English a "Maslin pan" is a large cooking pan for making jams, marmalade,  chutneys etc..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

My husband makes the best homemade whiskey from Maslin.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

In South Australia there is a place called Maslin Beach but beware it is a Nudist Colony
They get there fair share of gawkers and onlookers but they keep to themselves
Although latterly it would have been mighty cold there in the mornings


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 24, 2020)

Do you think multi grain bread would sell well if the label  said made of maslin ?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

*My granny always made her jams in the Maslin pan, simply known as the jam Pan *


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> In South Australia there is a place called Maslin Beach but beware it is a Nudist Colony
> They get there fair share of gawkers and onlookers but they keep to themselves
> Although latterly it would have been mighty cold there in the mornings


Speakin' of "Sayin' it Wrong," it's "They get _their_ fair share.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2020)

I bought some Maslin bread this week AKA 12 Grain.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Speakin' of "Sayin' it Wrong," it's "They get _their_ fair share.


@win231 I have been having a really bad time lately with my mental health 
so thank you for making it even worse and thinking my slip up was funny


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> @win231 I have been having a really bad time lately with my mental health
> so thank you for making it even worse and thinking my slip up was funny


You're welcome.  Remember, laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> You're welcome.  Remember, laughter is the best medicine.


I don't know what you think is so funny....maybe you are 
Laughter may be the best medicine but not at someone else's expense


----------

